# Steph & Keith-Together again



## bl611 (May 7, 2003)

That could be a problem.......


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

unless Keith is traded for Rasheed Wallace


----------



## bl611 (May 7, 2003)

Hmm...Rasheed wallace In New York....

That could be a problem.......


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

lollll..very funny

poor keith


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Didn't KVH score 20 ppg last time Marbury was on his team?

Wallace and KVH have similar games, and KVH has proven he can play in NY. And he doesn't get a technical every 2 games.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

its a problem for everyone that plays with marbury. why do you think he keeps getting traded?


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

well that jason kidd guy has been traded from dallas to phoenix and to new jersey.

marbury was traded before he played a game to minnesota, then to jersey,then to phoenix and to new york. so basically marbury has been traded on more time than kidd,since im not including that rookie deal.


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

*well*

I thought i read somewhere that Steph and van horn didn't get along..


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: well*



> Originally posted by <b>TheTruth34</b>!
> I thought i read somewhere that Steph and van horn didn't get along..


They don't. Stephon took shots at KVH this past pre-season. He said he thought KVH would struggle in front of the pressure at MSG.

While they were teammates and after Marbz was traded, he took shots at KVH for being soft and not really caring about winning.


----------



## Juan (Jun 13, 2002)

SM now has KVH to blame again if they go no where, it's never SM fault that the teams he plays on get worst not better.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: Re: well*



> While they were teammates and after Marbz was traded, he took shots at KVH for being soft and not really caring about winning.


Who didn't? Do you think VH has played for an NBA coach who hasn't intimated the same things?

Not talking to anyone in particular, it's a rhetorical question.


----------

